# Flippin 'eck



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I wondered what was going on when the seller pulled this...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221131895647&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:GB:1123

...item 221131895647 (a quite nice clock with one of the Russian Accutron copies in it (possibly a Slava?)).

No doubt it's rare, but it seemed to be ticking up to a healthy price before the guy pulled it a couple of days ago.

It re-appeared today with a BIN of $1,100  and sold.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Lot of money for one that doesn't work.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Blimmen heck!


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

They really are VERY RARE, working or not. The Slava wrist watch is very rare and these much more so. They can be repaired, often using Bulova Accutron parts. Cant comment on whether or not the price is out of line as I really don't know how much just the watch version is bringing these days. Do you remember what it was up to before it was pulled and re-listed? Someone put a bug in his ear, telling him what it was really worth.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

The evening before it was pulled it hit around Â£160-odd.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Should have kept it on!


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Quite a difference in where it was going and where it sold! You never know if at any one day there is someone who really wants an item and has bottomless pockets.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Oliverb said:


> Quite a difference in where it was going and where it sold! You never know if at any one day there is someone who really wants an item and has bottomless pockets.


Well.. Ideally you'd want two Bidders!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

With two people wanting something it can go sky high!


----------

